# is it mandatory to have 5 or 5+ years of work experience mandatory for CSV???



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

hi all,

just now i read the thread of ZimNerd "Critical skills appeal rejected for invalid reason"..

i have a doubt.. is it mandatory to have 5 or 5+ years of work experience??? 

i have applied fr my CSV on june 30th 2015. at the the time of submission of my csv application i attached my IITPSA confirmation of skills,membership,saqa, work experience letter frm my employer..

in the iitpsa confirmation of skills they said/ considered my work experience for 4.9 years.. i submitted my job offer letter frm the previous n current employer in india followed by experience,relieving letter n my RESUME(CV).. iam still working with my current employer since 2012 n i submitted my confirmation of skills n member ship to iitpsa guys on april 26th 2015 n got a mail frm tht sating they received my application for confirmation of skills written report on 29th april 2015.. i got confirmation of skills written report and membership letters in the month of june 2015 to my hand.. whn i opened it, confirmations of skills written reports says " based on my resume/cv, employer letters we consider of 4.9 years of work experience (they only counted my work experience till the date on which they received my application fr confirmation of skills written report, where as i was still working in the same designation n same roles n responsibilities)".! i submitted my csv application at high commission office on june 30th 2015.. by tht time i was working and i crossed 5 years of work experience..also i took a recent experience letter dated on june 26th 2015 stating tht iam still working with them since 2012.. and submitted all these documents at high commission office at new delhi..

so would it a problem as the confirmations of skills written report says 4.9 years of work experience, where as i also took a work experience letter frm my employer just before 4 days of submitting my csv application at high commisiion office... would it b a problem??? IITPSA only counted my work experience till the date on which they received my application fr confirmation of skills written report, where as i was still working in the same designation n same roles n responsibilities.. 

would it effect my csv??is having a 5 or 5+ years of work experience mandatory fr obtaining a successful csv??? after reading the post of ZimNerd "Critical skills appeal rejected for invalid reason" iam worried a lot n feeling a kinda depression.. please help me... eagerly waiting fr ur replies n suggestions friends... thanks


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi killerkrish, I'm pretty sure for the Critical Skills temporary residence visa you don't need 5 years of work experience. The 5 years is only needed when you apply for permanent residency based on a critical skill. They are two different visas/permits.


----------



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

@ klipspringer 

thanks fr the reply... wt i found was :-

Department of Home Affairs - Scarce Skills & Work Permit Quotas 

Application process

Anybody who has formal qualifications in any of the above areas and a minimum of five years practical experience can apply for a critical skills work visa.

this is worrying me.... wt the consulate guys consider in my case??? will they only consider 4.9 years of work experience mentioned by iitpsa in my confirmation of skills written report or will they consider the latest work experience letter issued by my current employer?? if they consider the current experience letter by my current employer thn i would have 5.2 years of work experience by the date i submitted my csv visa at high commission office....


----------



## Feastarr (Jul 25, 2013)

^Scarce skills and Critical skills are different kinds of permit. Scarce skills visa program has been scraped and is no longer available. For Critical Skills, you don't need 5 years, so calm down. 

Did you submit your application in Delhi?


----------



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

@ Feastarr 

yes i submitted my application at delhi... well the official web site Department of Home Affairs - Critical Skills Visa

says applicants should have 5 years of minimum experience... i highlighted the tex frm the website and attached the screenshot.. kindly go through it n rectify my doubt... guys thanks fr ur valuable time.... eagerly waiting to listen frm u..... thanks...


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

@killerkrish the DHA website is a confusing mess of conflicting information between new and old visa info. I wouldn't trust anything I read on there, frankly. Rather download a copy of the Immigration Act and also trust what the embassy told you, as it is they that will give you the visa, not the DHA. To be honest I was also confused by Zimnerd's post as it doesn't really make sense. Either he/she was actually talking about the permanent residency application or the DHA made a big mess of the application, confusing a TRP for a permanent residency. Or something. Fortunately for you your visa will be granted by the consul/high commissioner/ whatever the case may be.


----------



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

@ Klipspringer

thanks fr the reply bro... iam still confused n worried.. i was googling frm last 2 days but could'nt find any accurate info regarding this....

@ Legal man.... need ur advice as well....


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

Maybe this will help you get some peace of mind:

I found another thread in this forum where someone asked Legalman what the requirements were to get permanent residence based on critical skills. His answer was:

" Having 5 years of your critical skill. Having less than 5 years gets you only a Temporary Critical Skills Visa".

My advice is to just relax as you have no control over the outcome of your visa application now. What does it help you to lose sleep over this when there is nothing that you can change anyway? Relax, you are over thinking things and driving yourself crazy. I did the same thing, by the way! Don't worry, things will be okay. And if they aren't you can come up with a new plan then.


----------

